# Re: Geae had twins!!!( pics added)



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

She had her first at 3:30 in the morning, a beautiful 8lbs baby girl. The second was a feisty 7lbs buck came out at 5. I had to go in and help her with him. But overall our first kidding experience was spectacular. the only quirk is that Geae is a bit reluctant to feed them and it took us a bit to calm her down when they approached the teat.

I'll have pictures up soon. I'm soooooo excited!!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Geae had twins!!!*

Hurray! :leap: Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Geae had twins!!!*

Congrats! Glad they arrived safely!


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Geae had twins!!!*

Congratz on the new kids!
Where are pics? We need em now!
Just kidding!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Geae had twins!!!*

Congrats!! Pics!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Geae had twins!!!*

Congratulations!! arty: Will be waiting to see pics


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Geae had twins!!!*

YAAA!!! Congrats! Glad it went well!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Geae had twins!!!*

Congrats!!! :applaud: :applaud: How exciting! Can't wait for pics :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Here they are and sorry for taking so long.

This is the little doe we named her Uno
[attachment=2:3aryxzex]2012-02-10_04-02-25_547 - Copy.jpg[/attachment:3aryxzex]

This is the little buck my son named him Boomer. I guess we will wether him and keep him for my son as a pet.
[attachment=1:3aryxzex]2012-02-10_06-25-30_756 - Copy.jpg[/attachment:3aryxzex]
[attachment=0:3aryxzex]2012-02-10_06-53-58_958 - Copy.jpg[/attachment:3aryxzex]


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Cutie pies!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh so cute!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So cute! Congrats!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awwwww!!!!!!! So adorable  Congratulations!!! :applaud: LaManchas are the cutest goaties :drool:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:stars: congrats on the :kidblue: :kidred: ! They are sooo cute!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....congrats... :thumb:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just little doll babies! Congrats!


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

So cute. I am glad your son gets a cute little friend out of the deal. Congrats!!


----------

